# Clomid girls part 47



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home girls


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning girls,

Today is CD29 and yesterday and today I had a temp dip so unfortunately expect AF to turn up.  How dissapointing.  

I wonder if my sleep patterns have anything to do with the temp dip.  I am having awful sleep tossing and turning getting really hot and bothered and getting palpitations.  Do you guys ever get this?

Tweets xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning tweets,

Ever since being on the clomid I get terrible hot flushes and slepp patterns-dont talk to me about sleep patterns!!!! All I want is one decent nights sleep where I am not forever opening/closing windows and having to go for a pee!!!!

Hope your ok??!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Tweets

I get that all the time   , What I would do to have a decent nights sleep!  Dh said it was so bad the other night that he slept in the spare room the night after  

How are you Kelly?  Long time no speak.   still upsetting the other ones and I know AF is on it's way, so feeling a bit miserable at the moment  

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, bad sleep patterns seem to go with the territory unfortunately! I was so hot last night, and just couldn't settle. Thank Crunchie its Friday   !!!

CD5 for me today. AF shuld be gone tomorrow so I'll start OPK's straight away, have ov'd cd9-12 last 2 cycles so want to catch the little blighter this month!  Lots of  to come too! Lucky DH. Might go underwear shopping later  .  

Healthy eating going well, had an awesome smoothie for breakfast - how sad am I!! Salad for lunch, only really don't fancy it!! Oh no, cravings are returning.......cheese on toast, mmmmmmm!! Stop it Kerry.

Tweetie - Sorry   is on her way hun. Stay   though.

Kelly - Hi hun. How are you, apart from tired? How are the bunnies?

Nicki - Think I'll put DH in the spare room, his snoring was awful last night! Probably added to my bad night!! 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok.

Lots of love and  

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

Tweetie - sorry you think AF is coming hun, but its not over till its over  

Kerry - happy jiggy jiggy girl   . undie shopping sounds good to me, I got 2 new sets last weekend, makes you feel a bit more sexy if you have nice matching underwear on!     keep up with the healthy eating, think of why you are doing it and it helps

Erica, Niki, Kelly, Cherub, Twinkle, Natasha and everyone  - how are you all?   

Have a fab weekend  

Nothing new with me, CD 10 today so starting out on the   .  Not had any alcohol since Sunday, the weekend will be the big test but dh and me both determined not to give in to give us a good chance this month.  Loads of love and babydust xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Arrggghhhh....I just typed up a lovely long post & boomph it's gone - I'm soooo stupid !!
I will try type another in a bit....how  annoying !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ok...I'll try again 

Happy Friday Clomid Chicks 

Hope the weather where you are is better than here in London...I'm looking out my office window & its grey, wet & miserable  ...yippee for the weekend  Its freezing in the office cos I've got a gale force 8 aircon directly above my desk...feel like I should have my winter woollies on...bbrrrrr.....is that it for summer now...I hope not...I need the sunshine  ...bit like a lizard really  Anyway, all I can say is thank god its Friday...is it just me or has this felt like the longest week ever...these  feel more like 4ww !! I've stuck to my guns though & no gone out & bought an hpt - only if AF doesn't arrive on Monday shall I venture into Boots . I've got a quiet weekend ahead of me as Gareth off to Amsterdam for yet another stag weekend...well he's gonna be in a  state when he returns Sunday...but to take my mind off everything I'm gonna have a lovely pampering weekend doing exactly what I want, when I want 

You ladies mention restless sleep...well the frequent peeing I'm having is waking me up at exactly the same time every night - 1.30, 3.30 & 6.30 - wierd  (I get up at 7.30 for work...) & the last few nights I've been having the most bizarre dreams - very vivid & clear - I can still remember them now like I've only just woken from them...I'm not actually hot & restless as such though....anyway, still got bit of a bloated tummy & lower back ache but boobs don't hurt & no PMT which is a 1st !  Been getting some "odd" feelings in my belly - kinda like a mild aching stitch & had a real pulling sensation the other day...not holding out much hope as its more than likely just that evil bint on her way  (but at the same time I am trying to stay positive...just not always easy !)

Anyway, enough about me...

*Erika* - good to "see" you...really hope things improve for you 
*Flowerpot * - how's the alcohol free living going   Have a "fun" weekend 
*KerryB * - Hope your DH's surprise party goes well...I wanted to do same for Gareths 30th but he hates surprises...such a partypooper  I can highly recommend undie shopping...always guaranteed to put a smile on the other half...an added bonus for  (is that part of your DH's "surprise" hee hee!!)
*Ella * - how are you feeling today...hope those hormones are keeping themselves in check & not mucking you about 
*Niki* - how are you doing cycle buddy...this has been such a drag of a week...fingers crossed though 
*Ju* - good luck with your IVF appt next week 
*Tweets* - really hope the wicked  stays away 
*Kelly* - hope your sleep pattern sorts itself out...have you tried anything like lavendar on your pillow as this helps with calming & sleep 

Twinkle, Sicknote, Debs, Barang, Sooze, Casper, Pockiez & anyone else I've missed (sorry)...hope you're all ok 
And Suffolklady77...hope to see you on the boards again 

Take care ladies
 

Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Hope the   stays away this weekend,I am hoping to do a car boot!!!So I cant be here too long-got so much to sort out!!!

Natasha-God that is so annoying when you do a long post and puff its gone ggggrrrrrrr  Didnt think anout the lavendar oil,I will try anything me(oooeerr missus)are you going to be testing on monday??I will have to have a sneeky peek before I go to the hospital  


flowerpot-  looks like there is a lot of jiggy,jiggy going on lately,cor if I had a pound for every time I had bms lately!!! wow.

Kerry- I am not bad ta!!just hoping I dont ov over the weekend bunnies are fine thanks,chasing around like mad in there run!!! How are you-ready for loads of bms??


Niki-dont get to worried yet,many af signs are similar to af signs,try to stay posotive


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Looks like the evil  has got me,  . Am home alone this weekend so intend to spend tonight on sofa with BB,   and  ...then tomorrow have booked a massage and may just sucumb to a new handbag.

Sorry not really in the form for long mail, but for those who are finishing the  ,   , for those on the   have fun! And Niki....don't give up hope yet, maybe   can only get one Nicki a month and you've got the   this month  .

Nicki.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Nicki sweet

I'm sorry the evil old ...she really should just take a summer break 
Make sure you pamper yourself thoroughly...the new handbag sounds like a fab idea ...retail therapy always wins hands down with me when it comes to needing cheering up!
Sending you loads of  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, boy am I fed up.    Phoned the doc for results of Day 21 tests, totally expecting them to be higher than last time as first month on   pills, and got a positive on ovpk. And they've gone down. So last month was 45, this month 37.  Go figure!   very upset, DH tried to be supportive but ended up saying the wrong thing     Sorry had to get that out    

We are also now waiting for DH's   results as took his sample to hospital today, fingers crossed he'll be OK. 

Nicki - Sorry  got you.  It must be the name Nicki, as I am also a handbag queen and looooooove retail therapy, nothing better to cheer you up    (apart from biscuits  )

Kelly - Hope you enjoy the car boot, Hope your scan goes well on Monday,   to you and happy   .  Just read your other post, haloween girl   

Kerry and FLowerpot - Good luck with the  this weekend,   and well done on your healthy regime this week Kerry, I'm joining the Gym this weekend, and my diets starting on Monday (but then I say this everyweek  , DH calls it the 'Monday Diet' I'll show him  

Natasha - I have really positive vibes about you   ,   

 to everyone else, Hope you all have a gr8 weekend   

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Niki,

Its the halloween   here!!! I have posted to you on the other thread,thinking off you hunny!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello!!

Well, its cd2, so the nasty psycho pills started again today - having hot flushes already!! I also took my first metformin tablet last night. Side effects not as bad as I thought...so far!! Felt nauseous most of the morning, but this afternoon I've been fine. Have been down about AF arriving, but trying to look positively forward into this cycle now.

Casper - Take care of yourself. Know how you're feeling. Your plan for the weekend sounds fab!

Tweets - With hindsight, I'm sure that impending AF does affect sleep patterns. This last week I've not slept througha whole night - been hot / cold, tossing & turning etc. Now the clomid night sweats will start for the next week or so!! Sorry haven't pm'd you yet. Really appreciate the offer, will need some advice about metformin I should think.

Erika, Cherub, Natasha, Kelly...everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend.

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wohhooooo,

I am soooo trying not to get excited but I havent ov'd yet(which is good for me) as I am not due to go for a scan till monday and I was really nervous I would ov early,only tomorrow to go   

Have a guddun!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,


Where are you lot hihing Well the car boot was crap-wish I had stayed in bed now!!!But the good news is I did a pee stick this morning and I havent ov'd so I am dead excited as we go for a scan tomorrow and we might finally get to have our 1st iui!!!!! wwwooohhhoooo!!!!!


How are you lot?

Kelly x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

kelly

hope things work out for you tomorrow. a Am feeling so down  not really up for long message. you always think of everyone so just to let you know im thinking of you.
Lotsa love
Sooze


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sooze,


Just sending ya a big   hope you feel a bit better yomorrow!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sooze

Sending you lots of    and   too

Niki x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just thought that I would pop in and say that AF   arrived and Im now on CD3 already. So unfortunately it was not meant to be.

Im have been on a bit of a downer since but I have to get myself used to this now.  Believe it or not Im starting to try and get used to the idea of not getting pg.  There is no point in wishing my life away.  I will give it my best go for the rest of the treatment and see what happens but I will stop being obcessed.  As of today Im starting a healthy eating regime so hope to try and loose another half a stone.  Im also going to start doing some exercise and do some serious stomach crunches as am going on holiday in under 3 weeks - how exciting.

Take care girlies and wish you all get your BFPs soon.

Love

Tweets xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Afternoon Girlie-whirls,

Quite chipper today for a change, it is Monday after all!!  CD8 today (easy to remember this month as AF started Aug 1st!) starting BMS tonight (both too tired last night to make the effort! ) and will start OPK's tonight as well. Bought a bulk load from Ebay last week, and also supplies of pre-seed too! Fingers crossed for this month. I'm trying not to think about it too much and just go with teh flow. I've got a surprise 30th   for DH to arrange, and I start back at night school  in September too. Trying to sort out a   with my parents too which should offer some R&R. So all pretty good so far. Been drinking my grapefruit juice every monring, how much are you supposed to have? I have a smallish glass, is that enough?? DH bought me some nice undies on Sat, so gonna put them to good use tonight  !!

Tweetie - Sorry   got you hun. Maybe not thinking about getting PG will help you chill a little. Healthy eating and exercise will help you concentrate on soemthing else. My healthy eeating plan has lapsed, but only a little! Don't think I'll ever lose 4stone!!

SusieB - Hope your ok hun. Sorry your  . Sending you  

Kelly - Hope you ok. Any news about the job yet? How are the   doing? Love your posts, they always make me  !!

Casper - Hope your not too   on the pills. Glad you've not had too many S/E's from the Met. I dont many, a bad tum sometimes but on;y if I've eaten rubbish food! Good luck with them.

Minxy - Hope you ok hun?

Flowerpot - How was your non-alcoholic weekend?? I failed!   I've no willpower what so ever! 

HI to everyone else, hope your all ok

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

here we are again, monday!

CD 13 for me today so BMS underway!  had BMS saturday but last night decided not to have "full" nookie and just had some fun instead if you get my drift  

Kerry - I am now into the 2nd week of being a tee-totaller!  Goodness knows how I managed it, especially at the weekend!  managed 4 visits to the gym last week too    glad you are feeling happy and positive.  Happy   lets hope we both have some luck this week  

Erica - you ok hun? hope so  

Tweets - sorry   got you, at least you have your holiday to look forward to  

Sooze - big fat hug for you  

Natasha - how you bearing up hun?  

Kelly - do let us know how things are going. I'm excited for you  

Nicki - sorry AF got ya, hope you are over the worst and feeling positive again  

 to all the other clomid chicks.  Had quite a few BFP's lately...long may it continue


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god!!!

I want to hug everyone I come into contact with(I know im not pg yet and I shouldnt get my hopes up but hey tough titty).

Had my scan this afternoon and I have one follie on the right side at 21mm    so we are back in the morning for basting WWWWOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOO 

We were really shocked as we were expecting the worst,but it feels so good to be finally getting somewhere!!!

Nobody mentioned that the hcg jab would be in my fat  cheek!! Ouch  

Just wanted to say a huge THANKYOU for all of your support dont know how I would cope without you lot 

Tweets-So sorry af has come  hope you feel ok??!!

Flowerpot-good luck with all the jiggy,jiggy 

Niki-how are you today?had any biscuits?? 

Kerry-I think us 2 are keeping ebay in business!!Rabbits are fine thanks,didnt go ahead with that job cos she wanted me to work 28 days in a row to cover her holidays and the pay was pants!!Ah well. Hope this is your month  

Big    to anyone I have missed,thinking of eack and every one of you!!

Kelly


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

KellyDallard - Congratulations on your follie, hope basting goes well, good luck I will keep my fingers crossed for you and sending you loads of  

Flowerpot - im on CD15 so we are almost cycle buddies, been having plenty of BMS over the weekend, hope those   are good swimmers.  Hope this is your month.

Kerry - Glad your feeling cherpy, Have I missed something with the grapefruit juice, let me know if so I will have to go to Tesco's pretty sharpish.  I wish my DH would buy me nice knickers you lucky lucky girl!!!!  I bought some OPK's from ebay a couple of weeks ago too, did yours come from Australia?

Tweets - Sorry to hear that the wicked witch got you.  How many months have you been taking clomid for, on my first cycle back in 2002 I took it for 6 months with no luck, on my first month off without taking any clomid I got a BFP just when I had resigned myself to the fact that clomid wasnt going to work for me.  I know its hard but keep your chin up and im sure you will get there soon.

Sooze - sending you a huge   hope your feeling better soon.

Hi to anyone that I have missed.

Im currently on CD15 after taking 200mg of clomid this month, got a positive OPK on Friday so been having plenty of BMS over the weekend, I really hope that this is my month because its my last chance on clomid if this doesnt work I have to go for IUI which I have to pay privately for (god knows where im going to find the cash, probably have to remortgage the house).  

Anyway catch up with you all tomorrow.

Joanne
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne,

Thanks for the good luck vibes!!! I hope all of the bms does the trick for you this month   try not to worry about funding private yet(easier said than done I know), We are in a similar position -if our iui's fail we dont know what we will do!!!Best of luck

KELLY X


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your support,   still don't want to get too excited, but have bought a book today and made a docs appointment for thursday   Joined   yesterday and have just been and spent 1/2 hour swimming, might not sound much but when you're as unfit as me ......

Kelly - So pleased for you, I so hope this is your month after that   las month.  SO so excited for you I have all my fingers and toes crossed, very difficult to type but managing somehow   No biscuits, my body's a temple   

Kerry - You sound so busy!! Glad you're feeling   today.  FYI I've been drinking pineapple juice daily, not the concentrated one though.  When is DH's bday and what do you have planned??  Good luck with  

Flowerpot - Good luck with your  and thanks for your good wishes

Sooze, Tweets, Erica, Debs, Nicki  and everyone Ive missed out sorry 

Anyone have any idea what's happened to Natasha she is due to test today and has disappeared, I'm concerned...

Nikix


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kelly, so excited for you. I could have just went to your dr.s and gave them a talking to after last month. Best wishes for you! For me, I went home and kept my feet up after the IUI! Dr. said no  as the contractions of muscles could push the  out. Everyone is different, but just wanted to tell you what I did. It will be a long 2WW but ever hopeful!
   ​
ps. I am missing the UK but not the weather  . At least it is  here.


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi

We are back to square one again now -   on 28th July.  So happy I could have burst.  Couldnt wait to tell everyone - including my daughter!!!!! Should have been more patient as miscarried on 4th August.

Although it was an early miscarriage it doesnt make it any less painfull (mentally).  Told my nine year old daughter on the wednesday night - she was so happy - even kissed my stomach goodnight when I put her to bed - started bleeding the next morning!!!!!!

I have a consultants appointment on Thursday at the hospital so am really hoping he will put me back on Chlomid as it worked.  Fingers crossed.

Will let you know how I get on.
Nicki


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Nicki (nedwards) - I'm so sorry to hear of your m/c   . Do let us know how your appt on Thursday goes xxx

Kelly -   So excited for you.  Let us know how you get on x

Joanne - good luck with the   .  We are almost cycle buddies, today is CD 14 for me.  i haven't ov yet though, my cycles can be upto 33 days so I'll be going long into the weekend  

Kerry - how are you? walking like John Wayne yet??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Sorry not been around last few days...been feeling particularly miserable so wasn't really great company 

I always used to have regular 28 day cycles, then since Jan alternate months have become irregular (when ov from right ovary)...anyway, this month was supposed to be the regular 28 day cycle & I was due on yesterday (Monday).
Well, since not having any AF signs last week, over the weekend I did...bad cramps & stitch like pains (thats obviously what it was when I posted my other message about the pain...)...but yesterday still no AF...even phoned in sick cos pain was so bad & convinced I was about to come on any moment & felt like poo...I spent yesterday evening crying & feeling sorry for myself & generally just feeling fed up with this whole ttc & wondering if it'll ever happen for us  Anyway, as I promised I only waited to test until this morning as still nothing....but it was  

I just don't understand what my body is doing...the only thing I can think of is that since I released 2 eggs again this month that cos they release within 24hrs of each other than my AF cycle is going by the last one to be released...so if one released on CD14 then next one on CD15 then would be due today (CD29)....or possibly cos I had one egg on each ovary & cos its when ovulate from right ovary that cycle mucks up that thats why....or perhaps I'm just thinking too much about the whole thing....I'm soooo fed up....and I know I should practice what I preach & stay positive until AF actually arrives but I can't  The BFN said it all....I just wish  would arrive cos I can't even start my next cycle (3rd) of Clomid yet....

Anyway, sorry for the completely downer whinging post...I usually feel so chirpy but just can't seem to pull myself together today....back in work as well which makes it worse....I'd rather be curled up on my sofa reading a book & trying not to think about what a mess my body is  On a lighter note...I've got my 1st acupuncture session on Saturday so really looking forward to that....

Thanks to you lovely ladies for your support & to Niki (whenwilli) for your concern.... 
Kelly - excellent news...fingers crossed it all goes well for you today 
Congratulations to all you lucky ladies with BFP - I know my time will come just not easy to believe at the moment

Hope everyone else is doing ok...sorry no personals 

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Natasha. sorry you got a BFN. it really stinks.   

It happended to me last month where I was 4 days late, got a BFN and then AF did finally come. I'm now taking my longest cycle length of 33 days (can be 28 days) as my guide and not expecting AF till that day. I'm convinced I was ovulated about 17 days before AF actually came  

Like you say, once you have the BFN you just wanna get on with it.  Remember though hun that its not over till it actually arrives.  Debby on this site told me that she didn't get a BFP until she was one week late.  Don't want to get your hopes up or anything but I guess I'm just saying that its not totally over till   is here.  

This is the hardest part of the treatment the part where we get a BFN or AF turns up, you will pull your socks up and be positive again although it wont feel like it right now.  Were here to chat to if you need to


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Flower....

I'm just fed up cos this month really should be 28 day cycle (definitely ovulated on CD14 as had scan & "felt" it) so instead of Clomid bringing my "irregular" month into line again it seems to have made my alternate regular 28 day cycle become longer...I know our consultant said that fine for luteal phase to be around 17 days, even if ov'd on CD14 but mine used to be so regular.....arrrgghhhh 

Anyway, thanks again & hope you're ok 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Still feeling chipper today, although on tenter hooks as I rang for my BT results yesterday and was told by the receptionist that a letter had gone out for me yesterday requesting a telephone appointment with my GP. She said as your on the phone I'll book you in now. I really don't know what it could be about, could it be bad? Could it be to tell me to go for bloods earlier (went too late the last 2 months I think)? I just don't know. Already had DH and my mum on the phone asking if she's rung yet. Just want to get it over and done with!

Kelly - So excited for you! Have you been yet? How was it?? Sorry job didn't work out, I'm sure something will come up when you want it to.  In the mean time chill and eat biscuits!  

Joanne - Grapefruit juice is supposed to help EGCM so I'm told. Have been having 1/2 glasses a day since AF started. Probably too late for you this month if you've already OV'd. Don't get stressed about funding IUI just yet, give all you've got to this first. The less stressed you are the better your chances! Fingers and toes crossed for you hun  .

Niki - Good luck for your app on Thursday hun. Keep us posted. I have the unconcentrated grapefruit juice, less sugar I think and better for you. Considering buying a juicer to make my own orange juice etc.  DH's birthday is 23rd Sept, party on 17th  . He has no idea yet. I've got all his friends involved, and mine and parents too so it should be good laugh. Hopefully fancy dress too - 70's theme! I'm really looking forward to it  .  Well done on the swimming, I miss my gym but just couldn't afford it this time round. Will try and get out walking with th dog more, and cycling too.

Nikkimouse - Glad your doing OK hun. How's the new house and everything else?

Nicki(Nedwards) - So sorry about your m/c babe. Sending you a big  . No compensation but I hope it cheers you up a little. The good news is you actually did get you BFP, and hopefully next time things will work out. Lots of   and   thoughts for you.

Natasha - Sorry things are so   at the momnet. I hope this is your month hun and things are just running a bit out of sync. Keep  , you never know.

Flowerpot - Starting to resemble a cowgirl now!!   . Did well last night though, didn't mention BMS at all, just subtly made my move when we went to bed!! He he he, DH was well up for it!! Might try that ploy again tomorrow!!  

Hope everyone else is OK - Erica, Dre, Ju, SusieB, sending you all  

Lots of love

KerryB
xxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

HELLO GIRLS!!,

Just popping in to say hi and catching up with you all , Ive got my first ivf app today at 130 feeling nervous but very excited as we take the nxt step adn long wait no doubt !!!

Wishing you all great luck !!!

Lots of love Ju x x x x x   

Congrats Safarigirl !! every time i come on here i see a  !!


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Kerry - thanks for the note, am trying to take the positive things out of this - as you say at least I know Chlomid worked for me.  I just really hope that he will let me go back on it again.  

Hopefully can go back on it.  

Will keep my fingers crossed that your doctors app brings good news.

Nicki


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Ju

Just wanted to say goodluck for this afternoon.  
Hope it all goes well.  Are you going private or NHS?
We were due to start IVF next month (before m/c) so would be interested to know what they say and what your next steps are.

Nicki


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Kerry - just seen your posting about your bloods. Great stuff!  I think thats the best way like you did last night, me too    I don't think men like to know beforehand whats planned, better to spring it on  

Ju - Best of luck, keep us posted how it goes xx

There is a big discussion somewhere on "ask a nurse" about pineapple juice.  Grapefruit juice is supposed to increase cm but pineapple juice some say helps implanation so they say to try a glass every day during the 2ww.  There are some positive stories, but I guess its like anything whether its a coincidence.  I am doing it though!  Certainly helped Niki (whenwillI)!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats interesting...so grapefruit juice up to OV then pineapple in the 2ww?? Will try it this month.

Defo agree with the pouncing thing, will try not to mention BMS to him and just be "nice"  !!!!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I more or less drink pineapple juice the whole month but definitely in the 2ww.  Only just discovered about the grapefruit juice, getting some tonight, might be too late for this month but you never know!

We having a rest tonight then I see you and I?  and back to BMS tomorrow!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Well basting went well (I hope) Just getting lots of crampy pains and nurse told us to have   tonight and tomorrow morning but im knackered and feel groggy from lying down all day  will try though.Thanks for all the good luck vibes Im sure they helped  

Nikki mouse-OH ME GOD !!! Icant believe your nearly 10 weeks,great to see you here again,how are you feelingTired??

Ju-have posted you on the other thread but you can never have to much   for your ivf appointment,all the luck in the world 

Joanne-I missed the bit on your post where you said your opk's had come from oz,does that mean you have to do them upside down     only joking-hope all the jiggy,jiggy does the trick   

got to go-drank too much pinnaple juice and need the loo(again)

kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Joanne - Think my OPK's came form down south somewhere, but not Oz!!!

Kelly - He he he, you do keep me entertained!!

KB
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

girls

I have posted on another thread to you, getting all confused!  Good luck with the pineapple juice  

natasha - lovely to have you back I  . So sorry you're feeling so   you're entitled to have a   day, but as flowerpot says, it's not over til it's over.  Sending you lots of       you've always been so supportive and helpful to me and everyone else, so really really am hoping that if it's not your month this month then it will be next  

Ju - How did your appointment go?  

Nikix


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooohhhhh Niki,

Get you with your baby ticker-its cool!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks honey


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Miki

That is indeed a very smiley little baby on your ticker,lovely to see someone so excited! Here's hoping it rubs off on the rest of us!.

Nicki.x

PS Couldn't find a handbag to buy at the weekend.....why is it always see the best ones when am not in the mood to batter the heel out of my credit card!?!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

I believe its called SODS LAW    It happens to the best of us!!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Nicky

I hate that!  Whenever I have any money I NEVER see anything I like or want or at times I can't be bothered shopping   But when I have no money at all I want everything I can't have.

Are you in the mood for shopping now?  

Niki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies can i join you please?

I have been given another 6 months worth of clomid today by my gp! to start next cycle. I have had lots before but since i have been on my metformin for the last year i have been occasionally ovulating so he is hoping the clomid and met combined will do the trick 

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy whenwilli congrats

love to all
suzie aka olive xx

p.s not looking forward to being a clomid monster again or is dh i think


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Suzie

Of course you can join us, I'm still hanging around anyway    Thanks for your best wishes.  When are you starting the     pills

Nikix


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

As soon as next af arrives and if the past couple of months is anything to go by then within the next couple of weeks!! ahhhhhhhhh 
 here we come


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Well best of luck Suzie (keep wanting to call you Olive) .  How is the cat situation, saw your post on pet lovers, hope things have improved  

Nikix


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Today has been a very emotional day for us both really, im drained right now  

My head is full after appointment today a lot to take in head bangin n all that , still going over it really in my head will post soon though  !!

Thanx for you continued support even though im not on clomid this is still my ff home!

Sorry am too tired to go into it right now  

Lots of love Ju x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ju,

You take as much time as you need to get your head straight,its bad enough on a normal day but as you said you have got a lot mulling at the minute. Be proud of yourself,you have done excellent going to the appointment its the first step towards your dream,never forget that  Hope your ok 

Kelly x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Kelly - good luck with the IUI - I hope it works!!

nickjoanneowen - I have been on 5 cycles of Clomid.  Last 2 with met worked.  I have been off Clomid for 2 months now and due to start in September.

I got very sick on Monday.  I had a light breakfast and a late lunch and being on Metformin, this ensured I had a full on migraine and was puking down the loo.  Not very nice at all.  I have learnt my lesson and will continue to eat loads whilst on Metformin.

Love to all,

Tweets xx  Today is CD4 and I think this cycle I will not think about anything, will try and stop cycle day counting and temping ... and just enjoy my hols at the end of the month and get back onto Clomid with a freash mind.


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

tweets - hope you're feeling better, puking never good.

Niki - Got a new handbag!!!! My Mum sent me a new Billy Bag to cheer me up! It's fab!

Hope everyone else Ok.

Nicki.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning Clomid buddies  

Casper - that is SO the way, always see everything you want when skint but the minute the credit card comes out of the purse, zilch.  I keep myself happy with internet shopping    good luck for Friday for dh test  

Erica - you ok mate?  

Kerry - happy   tonight lovely      Gonna go to the gym and get some energy, have a nice shower there and i've packed some nice undies in my bag to change into  

Tweets - sorry your feeling sickly  

Kelly - fingers and toes crossed for you, hope you are taking it easy  

Ju - not surprised your head is spinning poor thing, hope you feel a bit more clearer today  

Natasha - how are you today?  Any sign of   - hope not  

Suzie - hiya and welcome to the Clomid Girls  

Nothing new with me, today is CD15 and expecting ov any time, few twinges in the lower nether regions but nothing over ovaries.  Getting lots of   in every other day anyway. 

love and babydust xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

Just a quickie message as I'm at work & I need to get some lunch as I'm starving & have a meeting in an hour...arrrgghhh 

Anyway, still no sign of  I have absolutely no idea what my body is doing & I will be really  if Clomid has completely mucked up my cycles...I've gone from being very reg 28 day cycle, then sicne Jan alternate months being 28 day cycle, all before Clomid & now on Clomid I haven't got a clue whats going on - ok I've only been on Clomid for 2 cycles but both have been irregular !!  I definitely ovulated CD14 (possibly into CD15 as 2 eggs released)...so where the hell is my AF  Spoke to my mum in NZ last night & said I was fed up cos if I'm not pg then wish AF would just show up so I can start next lot of Clomid.

I've got absolutely no signs at all...no cramps, no PMT, no sore boobs...only thing I've got is feeling slightly nauseaous last couple of mornings & feeling piste after one glass of wine last night (we went out for dinner as couldn't be arsed to cook !)
I can't help but believe the pg tests when they came up BFN but really haven't got a danny what is happening...sooooo frustrating 

I know I should stay  but feeling in limbo at moment (if you know what I mean )

Anyway, need food so I'm off...will pop in again in bit...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Just a quickie as in a rush

Nicki  (AKA Monica )WOW WOW, You lucky thing, you're mum's a bit cool getting you a Billy Bag isn't she    I really wanted one this summer the leather one that ties in the middle, not a great description I know.  

What one did you get?  Enjoy your bag honey xxx

Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Natasha

Just missed your post, must have been posting at the same time.  Just an idea, have you tried or thought of testing again?  Don't want to get your hopes up but I have heard on here and from others of getting a BFN then a few days / week later getting a BFP?

Nikix    and    to you xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha they say you should re-test if still no AF after 3 days.  Maybe pick a day tomorrow or the day after say, if no AF test again.  Don't want to get your hopes up but I have heard of girls getting BFN then a BFP as late as 1-2 weeks late.

The only other thing is that like me you don't get AF 14 days from ov. Thats what seems to be happening with me since being on clomid.  Last month got very positive ov pains on CD14 but didn't come on AF till 17 days later.  Like you got a BFN but no AF.

Keep us posted


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

I totally agree with Niki and Flowerpot.If you still have no signs of af in the next couple of days do another test,really hope af doesnt keep you waiting any longer if she is on her way-I mean how cruel can she be!!

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a quickie...

CD10 today, woke up at 5.30am feeling awfully sick again. Same last month. Could this be ovulation? Would that make me feel sick?? Slight OV pains yesterday and today, a little cm but not much (sorry tmi). Just wondering if sickness could be my "sign". Or could it be my last Met tablet before bed? But it doesn't happen everyday, weird!  Anyway, not had +ive OPK yet, not that I did last month but we know I OV'd, but will keep testing anyway. 

Natasha, I agree. It's horrid being in Limbo but give it another day or so and test again if no AF.

Kelly - Hope your OK petal??

Flowerpot - Might do the same, DH is at football training till 8ish so might papmer at home then slip on my new undies, see if that does the trick!!

Casper - Hope your OK lovely?

Tweetie - Ive noticed I get more sick in the afternoon, maybe cos I've usually had 1000mg by then. And feel awfully full whenever I eat. Still not lost any weight though, bloody PCOS to blame for that. And the fact that we have to eat well - a lot - on Met too. No hope for my lost size 10 body of years gone by......!

JU - Hope your feeling a bit better today hun. Hope you've had time to digest all that information from yesterday and are feeling more  . Sending you a  .

Susie/Olive - I think its the CLomid/Met combination that has worked for me. Finally has a good blood test result last month so I know its working. Good luck with it hun.

HI to everyone else. Sending you all   thoughts and  

KB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Niki, Flower & Kelly....thanks so much for your support & positive vibes 

Well, she's finally put in an appearance...thought I'd check quickly before I went off to another meeting...tmi to follow - I'd used a tampon this morning just in case as didn't wanna have to rush out of meetings if AF showed up - I work in majority male environment !! I'd had no signs at all last night or today that she was on her way...certainly crept up behind me without me knowing ! B!tch!! 
Feel a bit  &  but not too bad...kinda knew the hpt was right...so looks like cycle went by the 2nd egg to be released which must've been late CD15...how annoying !

The only positive thing now is at least I can start round 3 of Clomid tomorrow...so here we go again for more  & ...yippee  ...and at least I'll know exactly where I am in my cycle for my 1st acupuncture session on Saturday.

Anyway, I will try & do some personals later but gotta rush off to another meeting - oh joy !


Take care....
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooooh dunno Kerry?    Not being on metformin i can't advise on that.  i seem to be having milder twinges all over pubic area and backache but not sickly - I get sickly after ov though for the last 2 weeks so ?.  might be worth posting a new topic asking for peoples description of their ovulation pains?  at least if it is ov you are covering with BMS!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, sorry the witch got you hun but at least you know where you stand. its horrid being stuck in limbo.  you take it easy tonight, treat yourself to some chocolate and wine Mmmmm and start those pills again tomorrow!

My periods have been tons better since on clomid and not as painful at all, like you i have endo and pre-clomid they were horrendous. Just an idea with it creeping up on you.

take care hun xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Flowerpot 

Strangely enough since I had a LUNA performed May 2004 (at last op for endo/adhesions) I've not suffered too badly from period pain/cramps...its only the couple of times I've had early m/c that pain obviously been unbearable....also last month & this weekend (so since on Clomid) that the cramps have been there...although obviously this month the cramps went, feel fine today & AF arrived...wierd ! The LUNA has really helped in terms of not getting the horrendous period pains I used to suffer. Spose we're all different aren't we 

Anyway, my meeting got put back so waiting for someone to call me to say its back on...as long as its not too late I don't mind...got things to do tonight like go & water Gareths parents allotment & food shopping...what a life hey 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Sorry to hear nasty    got you. At least you can get on with this month, I so hope it will be your month, Sending you   and lots of positive   for this month

Nikix


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I start my clomid tomorrow.. looks like the met has worked its magic again..
fingers crossed one of dh's 30,000 good swimers makes it to gold position this month..
Wanted to ask.. i have a fluey bug at the moment will the clomid make me feel worse.. (i know to expect the hot flushes but do you think it will enhance the rough side effects i feel.

Ju x?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say thanks for the welcome!! I have a couple of weeks to prepare myself for the dreaded clomid!! 

Kerry i take metformin as well and i definately feel sick at certain times thorughout the month near ovulation, its not a want to throw up feeling its a really stomach pit sick feeling, feeling out of sorts

love
suzie aka olive xx

whenwilli you can call me olive! when i go to the meet everyone does including boss man


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Kerry-Im ok thanks hun-just a bit crampy,feel really over protective of my tummy now I have dh's best  heading for home(hopefully) Sorry I cant help you on the sicky s/e as I am not on met but hope you feel bit better soon.Keep going with the opk's  

Olive-  it takes more than a couple of weeks to prepare yourself for clomid    I just count down the days when I am taking it cos I get really bad s/e!! Hope you dont get too many  side effects!!


Got to dash

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya,

I've been up to my ears in it at work so only glancing in occaisionally.
Off on holiday on Friday,well in you can call a long weekend with the father in law's partner from hell...... Ho hum at least we get to bms in a foreign county (Cornwall!). 

Kelly - Hope everything goes right for you this month. Come on you swimmers! 

Natasha - Sorry Af got you (and after being sooo confused!)  

Suzie -  with the   pills 

Casper, Ju, Niki, Flowerpot, Kerry, Tweets and anyone else I've forgotten - a huge heap of  heading your way! (if you don't need it feel free to return it for my use) 

TTFN
Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say i am becoming the clomid board moderator as emma has stepped down so anthing you think will improve the thread then just SHOUT or send me an im

love
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Excellent news Suzie

Hopefully you'll keep us all in check! We're such a well behaved bunch  

Debs


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

olive  maybe  you could do a list of where everyone is at the mo with their clomid i'd like to find some one to cycle with (as well as you of course)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news Olive  

We could do with the 2ww thread updating, Emma used to do a list of testing dates that were coming up so that we knew when people were due to test, to wish them luck etc x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,


Debs-where abouts in Cornwall are you going,I love it there,can I come too  I will be very well behaved!!!! have a nice time.

Watch it girls ,new mod in town-better watch our behavior from now on   ^beware^

Olive-Only joking babe,great to have you as our new mod. My suggestion is very valid and I do believe the others will agree but I think when everyone gets the nasty witch visiting they should automatically be sent a big bar of galaxy    

Ok so now I am being serious-I agree with flowerpot about the list if thats ok,its nice to see where evryones at!!! Best of luck taming us lot   

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well not feeling too bad even though the wicked  got me yesterday...although I'm not friends with DP at moment  We had a bit of a silly arguement last night & not really spoken since (we ended up watching TV in separate rooms - did anyone watch that new series "Lost" - I thought it was pretty good )...I hate to go to bed on an arguement so we did have a bit of a cuddle but still not really speaking...he just really infuriated  me over something (nothing to do with ttc) & I could easily have given him a  - thats why I left the room   Spose I'll phone him in a minute to make friends again 

Anyway, starting the 3rd cycle of Clomid today (taking tonight before bedtime)...so here comes the psycho b!tch    (well hoping it doesn't effect me this month - managed to get away with only one bad day last 2 cycles)....well, I went to book my monitoring scan only to find out that consultants off on his summer hols...so I'm having my scan just before he goes but its on CD8....its a little earlier than usual but he said it should be fine as I usually ov on CD14 so it'll give him an idea of whats happening. I've started temp charting as well this morning...thought it might help me as my LP seems to have lengthened & its just getting confusing...I'll know when I ovulate anyway but hoping the temps may give me indication regards possible arrival of AF...give it a try anyway!

Also, this is sposed to be my last month on Clomid before we go for IVF (IUI not an option for us cos of my dodgy tubes)...Gareth & me have talked about it & if I don't get pg beforehand & the consultant is happy for me to continue then I'm gonna keep trying Clomid until end of year - then if we have to have IVF we'll start in the new year...obviously we're really hoping that it won't come to that but we're just preparing ourselves & need to discuss with our consultant...thing is cos of my uterine adhesions etc coming back so quickly (& possibility of endo returning too) he may feel theres no point continuing Clomid as leaving more time for the adhesions to reform which could mean yet another op to remove them before IVF....but we'll see....I just want the Clomid to work...its a lot cheaper for a start...and then all the money we've saved for IVF, when the Clomid works means we can go to see my parents in NZ in February (I haven't seen them for a year now  - they emigrated nearly 5 years ago)...thats the plan anyway...I know, getting ahead of myself...well, fingers crossed  

I've got my 1st session of acupuncture on Saturday which I'm looking forward to...other than that nothing planned for the weekend...a few options but not making my choice yet.

Anyway, enough of me....

Olive/Suzie...great to hear you're our new mod....sure you'll keep us all in check 

Debs...hope you have a fab fun  time in Cornwall 

Kelly...how you feeling hun  Keeping everything crossed for you 

Niki (whenwillI)...glad you're still with us...hope you're appt goes well today 

Casper...you lucky thing you with your mum sending you new bag...although I can't say much cos I've kinda been thrashing my card on clothes & undies this month...I lurve retail therapy 

Flowerpot, Sicknote, Kerry, Tweets, Ju, Sooze & anyone else I've missed...hope you're all doing ok  

Just realised this is a looong post !!!

Sending you all 
Thanks for the support you continue to give me... 
Take care Clomid Chicks 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good afternoon girls  

Natasha -   at you wanting to    DP !!  Lets hope this month is your month  

Kerry - hows it goin?  

Kelly - loving the Galaxy suggestion    MMmmmmmm

CD 16 today for me, last night had very sharp ov pains, but after last month's AF not coming till 17 days after I had this pain, will continue with BMS!  also woke up in the night with a sharp stabbing pain in my right boob! thats a new one    Lowback ache too where its hard to sit down properly!  think i'll give the bike a miss at the gym tonight!!

love flowerpot


----------



## Cathie3 (Aug 11, 2005)

Flowerpot

Thanks for that..... I would still be looking if it wasn't for you.

Im ready for the clomid this month.... the side effects won't be as much of a suprise as they were last month and I hope I wont let them get to me as much.......... 

I think just being able to chat to other people going through the same thing will help rather than boring people I know with something they are not that interested in or more commonly feel uncomfortable talking about.

Some of the abbreviations are a bit confusing ... could do with some help with them Flowerpot if you can point me in the right direction

Thanks for all your help

Cathie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Afternoon Lovelies,

I am soooo full! H/E started off well with a delicious strawberry, mango & lime smoothie (Homemade no less!) and has gone to pot....raised the goody cupboard at work and plished off 2 little bounty bars and a penguin! Feel sick now. Why don't i ahve any willpower??!!  Anyway, no sickness this monring so maybe it was OV yesterday?? HAve to wait for bloods and see.

Olive/Susie - Great to have you on board. The list sugested sounds good, will holler if I think of anything else. Although I did like Kelly's suggestion of a big bar of Galaxy...MMmmmm chocolate!!

Flowerpot - will post to you on Day one thread. Hope your ok?

Natasha - Hope you not too   this month!

Hi to everyone else, just dodging boss between posts so will write more later.

KB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Cathie3 

Don't worry....the abbreviations etc do get confusing...I know it took me a while 

Check out

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

but if the link doesn't work then go to the "home page" then on left hand side scroll down to "words & meanings" 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha

PS...ladies...I've been reasonably good with the alcohol consumption & not gone too mad....but can I ask if any one else has had the "lightweight experience" whilst on Clomid  Not saying I'm a hardened drinker but I used to be able to hold my own (within reason ) but since being on Clomid it seems to have really affected me...just been for a lovely lunch with some colleagues (with plenty of food) but 3 (small) glasses of Rose & woo hoo...my dept are laughing at me as I keep making silly mistakes


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natasha its not you (well not completely you!)

I had two glasses of wine last night and could barely keep my head on my shoulders (very relaxed!) 
I'm such a cheap date these days. 

Deb


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha      

I haven't noticed any difference with the clomid but i know i get more drunk easily at certain times of the month, especially with AF. Steady now hun  

you found us Cathie - hope you have found the abbreviations from the link Natasha gave you  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep me too! Can't ake it! I either get very tipsy very qickly or just feel sick (the Met I think). DH thinks its great, cheap nights out!!

KB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep, not been this cheap a date since I was 16 & could only handle a couple of pernod & blacks or a bottle of "white lightening" - classy !!!  (oooo I'm showing my age) 
Glad its not just me anyway...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god, White Lightening...it's been a few years!!

KB
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

White Lightening - feeling sick   at the thought of it (misspent youth all over again!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mean...haven't been able to drink cider for years (friday nights with a 2 litre bottle!!) But had some a few weeks ago and actually realy enjoyed it! 

Off the peg but....can Clomid make you put weight on??

KB
xx


----------



## Cathie3 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks Natasha  & Flowerpot have looked things up and all is making a lot more sense now  

The thought of white lightning turned my stomach too..... that and Cherry B & Cider.... now I am showing my age!

Cheap date for us all seems to be a common theme on the drinking front...... will have to make up for it and buy a new pair of shoes before DH gets used to it  

Cathie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bags are my thing...I have loads! DH goes mad when I buy a new one!! Its because it doesn't matter what size you are, bags only come one size fits all! I make up for all the nice clothes I can't wear with bags!!

KB
xx


----------



## Cathie3 (Aug 11, 2005)

KB

Agreed, we'll make up for the drink with bags and shoes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds fair to me  !

xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

girls

Bags and shoes are def the way forward............but there are just so many bags and so little shopping time/credit card space to go round! Niki - I know the Billy Bag you mean I am currently keeping an eye on a blue on in my local shop, it's in the sale but not low enough yet to justify! Well unless I get tempted tomorrow....   

As for White Lighting, haven't heard of that for donkey's, have fond memories of K Cider, but not so fond memories of the hangovers. But yes Natasha I def think Clomid brings out the lightweight in me, especially in the days just after finishing the tablets...goping on a hen night     on Saturday and there will be champagne which goes straight to my head at the best of times.....I will try to be good but have a feeling it could be messy and may be tired and emotional and in need of my  the next day!

Hope you're all doing OK   

Nicki.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear I brought a bit of nostalgic mispent (as Debs said, misspelt !!) youth to you...why oh why did we drink such awful stuff...I won't even go there with some of the concoctions I threw back...then threw up  

Anyway, if any of you are bored & wanna lose a few spare minutes (& fancy a giggle...there's some great moves going on !!), thought I'd attach my "photobucket"....been scanning in few new photos...I tried uploading pics to this board but not working for me for some reason....I also can't find pics of me doing my bungee 1st time I went to see my parents in NZ...so if I can find them & scan them I'll let you know (should be a laugh!!)....but for now....here's a few mugshots.....(sure you'll be able to work out who me & Gareth are !!    )

www.photobucket.com

you'll need....

username: minxyleminx
password: happy

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Natasha,Just tried to look at your pics and it said none on file   are you a ghost 

Kerry-Thank god you have asked that too,I asked about the weight thing ages ago cos I have piled it on while being on clomid!!!! Cant wait to come off it-whenever that will be!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way ladies

happy chatting and  to all

love
suzie aka olive xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34659.new.html#new


----------

